# ممكن مساعدة



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا مشكلتى انا وسندريلا​​**اولا ان احنا عايزين نعرف ازاى اشارك فى اى موضوع بصوره​​**ثانيا ازاى ابعت صوره لاى عضو فى بروفايله​​**ثالثا ازاى اعمل توقيع بصوره فقط​​**رابعا ازاى اعمل توقيع بالكلام فقط​​**خامسا ازاى اعمل توقيع صوره وكلام مع بعض​​**كفايه كدا النهارده  عليكوووووووو​​* *ملحوظه للعضو اللى هيطلع جدع ويقولى الطريقه لازم يكون بطريقه سهله جدا جدا والا بلاش احسن​​* *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​* *وثانكس للجميع​​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

هو الباب منين هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*اولا : لو عايزة تشاركي بصورة في موضوع زي كده مثلا *
*




*
*لو قصدك كده بتدوري في جوجل وتاخدي كوبي وبسيت وتحطيها في الموضوع*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*ثانيا : بتدخلي علي العضو اللي عايزة تبعتيله وتاخدي كوبي للصورة وتحطيها في البروفايل*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو الباب منين هههههههههههه



*الشباك ينفع يالولو هههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*ثالثا بتدخلي علي لوحة التحكم هتلاقي حاجة اسمها تعديل توقيع بيظهرلك مربع كده بتحطي الصورة او كتابة اللي انتي عايزاها وبتدوسي حفظ التوقيع*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136685
طب شوفي الموضوع ده بيشرح ازاي تعملي موضوع بصور
لو مش فهمتي  حاجه اسالي تاني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*ثالثا ورابعا وخامسا كله واحد ده انتي اللي بتعمليه اما كلام او صورة او الاتنين مع بعض*
*يارب اكون قدرت اوضحلك ولو في حاجة قولي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *الشباك ينفع يالولو هههههههههههههه​​*



اييييييييييييييي حاجه
شباك باب  
المههم  اطلعععع هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اييييييييييييييي حاجه
> شباك باب
> المههم  اطلعععع هههههه


*اللي يخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف يطلع برررررررررررة:smile01*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2970744#post2970744


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي يخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف يطلع برررررررررررة:smile01*​



ههههههههه
لا هقعد اتفرجججج:act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اللون الاحمر للادارة والبت اصفريكا روكا لما يحبو يخوفو الناس
اللون الاحمر ممنوع يا كركر
مش تخضينا كل شويه بيه هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا هقعد اتفرجججج:act23:


*ههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالا وقت الفرجة انتهي يلا هششششششش:boxing:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اللون الاحمر للادارة والبت اصفريكا روكا لما يحبو يخوفو الناس
> اللون الاحمر ممنوع يا كركر
> مش تخضينا كل شويه بيه هههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*انا حتي ملاااااااااااااااك:smile01*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالا وقت الفرجة انتهي يلا هششششششش:boxing:*​



ههههههههه
خلاص خلصتو يعني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا حتي ملاااااااااااااااك:smile01*​



ملاك يا خواتي:t23:
ربنا يحفظك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> خلاص خلصتو يعني


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اه استني كركر تعمل موضوع جديد بقا وتعالي تاني:59:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ملاك يا خواتي:t23:
> ربنا يحفظك


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمرتي:t4:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اييييييييييييييي حاجه
> شباك باب
> المههم  اطلعععع هههههه



*نووووووووووووووووووووووووووو انتى هتفضلى محبوسه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي يخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف يطلع برررررررررررة:smile01*​



*ياجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ياروكا​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياروكا حبيبتى انا هحاول واجرب مع نفسى وربنا يكمل​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136685
> طب شوفي الموضوع ده بيشرح ازاي تعملي موضوع بصور
> لو مش فهمتي  حاجه اسالي تاني



*ثانكس يالولو​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2970744#post2970744



*ربنا يخليك استاذى النهيسى معلش بتعب حضرتك معاااايا​​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن اشترك ف المسابقة ؟


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ممكن اشترك ف المسابقة ؟



*مفيش مانع المهم انت مستعد​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ياجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ياروكا​​</b>


*طبببببببببببببببعا:act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ميرسى ياروكا حبيبتى انا هحاول واجرب مع نفسى وربنا يكمل​*


*العفو يا قمر ولو في حاجة تحت امرك:t4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ممكن اشترك ف المسابقة ؟


*هههههههههههه*
*لا دي خلصت استني اللي بعدها:t39:*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*أنا تحت أمرك أختى الغاليه

*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>مفيش مانع المهم انت مستعد​​</b>



دة سؤال يتسأل لكيرلس برضو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لا دي خلصت استني اللي بعدها:t39:*​



حاضر
هشترك ف حفلة الرغي اللي جاية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ــــــــــــــــــــ

بأة كل الردود والهري دة عشان تعلموها تحط صورة :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
ضيعتوا وقتي الثمين :smile01


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طبببببببببببببببعا:act19:*​



*ايييييييييييييييه الثقه دى هههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حاضر
> هشترك ف حفلة الرغي اللي جاية
> 
> 
> ...


*رغي ايييييييييه انا شرحتلها ازاي:mus13:*
*وبعدين مافي دردشة طير علي هناك:bud:*
*ااااااااااااااه في اعتراااااااااااااااااااااااااض:boxing:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *العفو يا قمر ولو في حاجة تحت امرك:t4:*​



*ربنا يخليكى ياسكررررررررررررره​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ايييييييييييييييه الثقه دى هههههههههههههههههه​​</b>


*طول عمري:t23:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لا دي خلصت استني اللي بعدها:t39:*​



*معلش ياروكا خليه يدخل وخلاص كانه عصفوره ههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا تحت أمرك أختى الغاليه
> 
> *​



*ربنا يخليك ويفرحك على طووووووووول استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>معلش ياروكا خليه يدخل وخلاص كانه عصفوره ههههههههههههههههههه​​</b>


*وفين جناحته:thnk0001:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> دة سؤال يتسأل لكيرلس برضو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش بقى ضيعنا وقتك الثمين انت اصلا روكا رفضت انك تشترك فى المسابقه​​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رغي ايييييييييه انا شرحتلها ازاي:mus13:*
> *وبعدين مافي دردشة طير علي هناك:bud:*
> *ااااااااااااااه في اعتراااااااااااااااااااااااااض:boxing:*​



قولو لنفسكو ان في دردشة :act23:
لا يا روكا هدي نفسك مفيش اعتراض ولا حاجة 



كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>معلش ياروكا خليه يدخل وخلاص كانه عصفوره ههههههههههههههههههه​​</b>



عسل يا كركر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش بقى ضيعنا وقتك الثمين انت اصلا روكا رفضت انك تشترك فى المسابقه​​</b>



خلاص خارج وسايبهالكو مخضرة :59:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش بقى ضيعنا وقتك الثمين انت اصلا روكا رفضت انك تشترك فى المسابقه​​</b>


*ههههههههههه*
*اه خلاااااااص خلصت وكسبت انا:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> قولو لنفسكو ان في دردشة :act23:
> لا يا روكا هدي نفسك مفيش اعتراض ولا حاجة
> 
> ههههههههههه ياعم انا برد علي الناس :giveup:
> ...


*ماتنفعش مصفرة:t23:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماتنفعش مصفرة:t23:*​



*ههههههههههههههههه حلوه ياروووووووووووووووووووكا​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> قولو لنفسكو ان في دردشة :act23:
> لا يا روكا هدي نفسك مفيش اعتراض ولا حاجة
> 
> 
> ...



*نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو خلاص خليك اوعى تخرج احسن تتوه وبعدين انت صعبت عليا​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ههههههههههههههههه حلوه ياروووووووووووووووووووكا​​</b>


*اي خدعة:t23:*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليكى كرستيناومرسى لكل من ساعدنى انا وكرستيناونردهالكوا فى اى خدعه ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> ميرسى ليكى كرستيناومرسى لكل من ساعدنى انا وكرستيناونردهالكوا فى اى خدعه ههههههههههههههههههههه



*ربنا يخليهم ويسلم ذوقك​​* *وربنا يخليكى يامارى​​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بصي يا ستي 
الخطوات اللي قالتلك عليها روكا انا صورتها
اتبعيها واحده واحده
بس المشكله اني عندي اللغه  اسباني
انا صورت الخطوات وانتي اعمليها

خدي الصوره اللي حابه تحطيها ف توقيعك كوبي وحطيها هنا






بعدين دوسي ع كلمة ادراج صوره 






هيظهرلك المربع ده         
هنا لازم تمسحي الكلام اللي في المربع 







 ودوسي يمين يديكي الخيارات 
دوسي ع الكلمه دي اللي هي بالانجلش paste






وهنا هيظهرلك رابط الصوره في المربع
دوسي اوك واعملي معاينه للتوقيع هتظهرلك الصوره





كلمة copiar      هي copy  
pegar   هي   paste

ياارب ياارب اكون عرفت اشرح
ل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بس لازم تعرفي ترفعي الصوره احسن
لاني مره خدت توقيع كوبي من موقع كده وعملتو  ف توقيعي
دخلت مره لقيتو اتغير لوحدو
مفهمتش حاجه غير لما سالت حد وفهمني وقالي من الاحسن
 ترفعي الصوره قبل ما تحطيها ف توقيعك
والحمدلله مش اتغير لتوقيع وحش او حاجه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*ممكن كمان الموضوع ده يفيدكم  لرفع الصور *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2851952&postcount=2


*و ده للتوقيع*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2971845&postcount=3​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بصي يا ستي
> الخطوات اللي قالتلك عليها روكا انا صورتها
> اتبعيها واحده واحده
> بس المشكله اني عندي اللغه  اسباني
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى يالولو تعبتك كتييييييييييييييييير​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ممكن كمان الموضوع ده يفيدكم  لرفع الصور *
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2851952&postcount=2
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررررررررسى جدا ليكى حبيبتى ربنا يخليك كدا تمام​​*


----------

